# Difference between Diploma and degree



## vincentserv (Jul 16, 2008)

Hello! Mr. Nicko
My daughter is planning in joining the hospitality industry as a chef. Now I would like to know what is the difference in Chef diploma and B.Sc. Hospitality studies.
Thanks
Vincent


----------



## cajunchef (Aug 19, 2008)

A chef Diploma is a usually just a piece of paper issued by an institution, and only carries the weight of the issuing institution. A Culinary Arts BS Degree is a Board of Regents degree , and carries with it the weight of the institution, but also lets employes know that you werent just exposed to culinary but business education as well.


----------

